# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Διάλογος για την Ευρυζωνική Ανάπτυξη EETT Τρίτη 26/2

## socrates

Χθες έγινε η πρώτη συνάντηση στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ στα πλαίσια του ανοιχτού forum για θέματα που αφορούν την Ευρυζωνικότητα με τον Ιδιωτικό, Δημόσιο τομέα καθώς επίσης και με διάφορες ΜΚΟ. Η εκπροσώπηση του AWMN έγινε από μένα (λόγω της μεσημβρινής ώρας αναγκάστηκα να πάρω για δεύτερη φορά άδεια από την δουλειά μου για θέματα AWMN).

Ύστερα από εισήγηση μου και μετά από συνεννόηση με το υπόλοιπο ΔΣ ζητήσαμε να συμμετέχουμε σε διαφορετική ομάδα από αυτή που μας είχε οριστεί αρχικά.

Συγκεκριμένα από τις 5 ομάδες του ανοιχτού forum...

*1. Ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο και διαδικτυακές εφαρμογές

2. Εκπαίδευση - Επιμόρφωση

3. Γεφύρωση ψηφιακού χάσματος

4. Επιχειρηματικότητα, ανταγωνισμός, βιωσιμότητα

5. Πολιτικές προώθησης της ευρυζωνικότητας*

...μας είχαν εντάξει στην ομάδα 4 (όπου ήταν σχεδόν όλες οι εταιρίες του χώρου) και μετά την παρέμβασή μας μπήκαμε στην ομάδα 5. 

Η πρώτη από σειρά συναντήσεων ήταν κυρίως αναγνωριστική

Τα προβλήματα που αναφέρθηκαν είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά ...
*- Last mile
- Δικαιώματα Διέλευσης
- Ενημέρωση
- Ευρυζωνικές Υπηρεσίες & Περιεχόμενο
- Περιφέρεια
- Υποστήριξη & Ποιότητα Υπηρεσιών, Διασύνδεσης
- Τεχνολογικός αναλφαβητισμός*

Σε συνέχεια της παρουσίας μας θα σταλεί επιστολή (έως το τέλος αυτού του μήνα) με κάποιες δικές μας θέσεις πάνω στα παραπάνω θέματα. Καλό είναι να έχουμε τις δικές σας τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις υπ' όψιν μας καθώς συντάσσουμε την επιστολή. H συνάντηση θα επαναληφθεί ξανά τον Σεπτέμβριο.

Εκ του ΔΣ

----------


## rasputin

Με μεγάλο φόβο να παρεξηγηθούν τα γράφοντα μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ενημερώνονται και τα απλά μέλη??
Ίσως κάποιοι από εμάς να μπορούν να ευρεθούν σε μια συνάντηση και να ενημερωθούν κατ ιδίαν για το τι συμβαίνει στο χώρο μας ?
Και όλα αυτά πριν συμβούν και όχι κατόπιν εορτής !
Μήπως ειναι privet η ΕΕΤΤ ???? 
ΔΕΝ νομίζω ! όμως όλοι πληρώνουμε τους φόρους μας και με το παραπάνω όπως λοιπόν έχουμε υποχρεώσεις έχουμε και δικαιώματα !
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να δυσαρεστήσω κάποιους .... αλλά ......
p.s 
Αν έγινε δημοσίευση για αυτή την συνάντηση να θεωρηθούν τα γραφομενα παρελθόν...
Προσοχή !!! δεν ομιλώ δια εμένα γνωστό ότι δεν έχω χρόνο ! ίσως κάποιοι να διαθέτουν ! και να μπορέσουν να παρευρεθούν !

----------


## trendy

Μπορεί να πάει οποιοσδήποτε. Τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τον hellug είχαμε πάει εγώ με τον xrg και τον Richard (πρόεδρος) κατόπιν έκκλησης του τελευταίου για παρέα.

----------


## socrates

@all

Όσοι θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν πραγματικά ας μας στείλουν τις τεκμηριωμένες τους απόψεις για να τις περάσουμε στην ΕΕΤΤ τώρα που υπάρχει αυτό το κανάλι επικοινωνίας. 

*Δεν είναι ποσοτικό το θέμα αλλά κυρίως ποιοτικό.*

----------


## xrg

Ακριβώς, είναι ποιοτικό το θέμα.
Οι συγκεκριμένες ομάδες δεν χρειάζονται τη χάβρα ενός flamewar. Χρειάζουνται ουσιώδεις και σύντομες προτάσεις.
Επίσης, η συνάντηση έχει αρκετά εμπορικό (business) χαρακτήρα. Το πιό χρήσιμό για εμάς είναι να γεφυρώσουμε το χάσμα ανάμεσα στην εντελώς εμπορική λογική κάποιων και στο παρεΐστικο δίκτυό μας.

----------


## dti

Κατ΄αρχή πρέπει να επισημάνουμε την πολύ σωστή θέση του Δ.Σ. να πάρουμε μέρος στην ομάδα 5 για τις Πολιτικές Προώθησης της Ευρυζωνικότητας, αφού εκεί πραγματικά μπορούμε να δώσουμε το σωστό στίγμα του awmn.
Επίσης είναι σημαντικό οτι το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου απευθύνεται ανοικτά σε όλους (είτε είναι μέλη του Συλλόγου είτε απλά μόνο του δικτύου) ώστε να προκύψει κάποιο κείμενο αντιπροσωπευτικό όλων όσων συμμετέχουν στο awmn. 
Επιπλέον, η συμμετοχή μας σ΄αυτή την ομάδα είναι μια εξαιρετική ευκαιρία για να προβάλλουμε τις γενικότερες θέσεις μας, τα επιτεύγματά μας, αλλά και αυτά τα θέματα που ακόμη μας απασχολούν (π.χ. νομιμοποίηση σε ότι έχει σχέση με Πολεοδομία), κάτι που στο παρελθόν σε ανάλογη πρόσκληση της ΚτΠ για την χάραξη της ψηφιακής στρατηγικής της οκταετίας 2006-2013, το τότε Δ.Σ. δεν είχε κάτι να προτείνει... ::  

Είχα γράψει και παλιότερα κάποιες προτάσεις, ας επαναλάβω εδώ κάποιες σκέψεις και θέσεις (με την προσθήκη και κάποιων νέων επίκαιρων) που προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι θα μπορούσαν να συμβάλουν στην προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας.




> Με την παρούσα επιστολή επιθυμούμε να εκφράσουμε τις θέσεις μας σχετικά με τις αναγκαίες πολιτικές προώθησης της ευρυζωνικότητας και να συμβάλλουμε με τις δικές μας δυνάμεις στην επίτευξη των στόχων που όλοι επιθυμούμε.
> 
> Το έργο που έχουν επιτελέσει οι ασύρματες κοινότητες στα 5 χρόνια της ύπαρξής τους στην Ελλάδα, είναι σημαντικό και πολυδιάστατο. Έχουμε αποδείξει με πράξεις ότι είμαστε σε θέση να προσφέρουμε περιεχόμενο, υπηρεσίες και ψηφιακές ευκολίες, ανιδιοτελώς και να συμβάλουμε ουσιαστικά στην αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας, με απόλυτα οικονομικά προσιτό τρόπο.
> 
> Σε παλιότερη ομιλία στο ΕΜΠ του επιφανούς καθηγητή του ΜΙΤ, κ. Μ. Μπλέτσα, αναφέρθηκε μεταξύ των άλλων:
> 
> "Αντιλαμβάνεστε λοιπόν ότι η δημιουργία ασύρματων δικτύων, αυτοδιαχειριζόμενων από τους ίδιους τους πολίτες, οι οποίοι συμβάλουν στην ανάπτυξή τους με ίδια μέσα, χωρίς κρατική επιχορήγηση, είναι πλέον θεσμός που λειτουργεί απόλυτα πετυχημένα στην κατεύθυνση της διάδοσης των νέων τεχνολογιών, στην απόκτηση και διάχυση της γνώσης και της εμπειρίας, στην αξιοποίηση των ευκαιριών που παρουσιάζονται από τη ραγδαία εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας."
> 
> Πιστεύουμε ότι με την ουσιαστική βοήθεια της Πολιτείας η οποία μπορεί να παρασχεθεί με πολλούς τρόπους, τα αποτελέσματα μπορεί να είναι πραγματικά θεαματικά.
> ...



Τέλος, θα ήθελα να σημειώσω οτι η επιστολή μας πρέπει να έχει πολύ σωστό τρόπο έκφρασης, συντακτικού και εννοείται ορθογραφίας. Στο παρελθόν (στα πλαίσια της προσωρινής διοικούσας επιτροπής), είχε συντάξει αρκετές τέτοιες επιστολές ο ggeorgan και νομίζω οτι δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση να κάνει και τώρα το ίδιο, αφού καταλήξουμε στο τί θα συμπεριληφθεί πάνω-κάτω σ΄αυτήν.

----------


## racer

Αποφεύγω να γράψω στο forum γιατι ακόμα δεν έχω βρεί τρόπο να κάνω το word να κάνει spell check και ζητώ συγνώμη για τα ορθογραφικά λαθη αλλα αυτό το θέμα είναι σημαντικό.

Επιπλέον θέσεις:



```
1. Παρατηρείται κατάχρηση της έλλειψης ανάγκης αδειοδότησης και σχετική αναρχία στα 2.4GHz. Σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτού μολύνεται και αναλώνεται ένα μέσο στο οποίο έχουν δικαίωμα όλοι οι πολίτες. Πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος είτε ελέγχου του φάσματος απο το κράτος, είτε επίσημου αυτοελέγχου αυτού απο τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους.

2. Η ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελλάδα είναι ακόμη σε βρεφικό στάδιο και άρα υπάρχει η ευκαιρία να εξελίξουμε κάτι πολύ ανώτερο απο το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό όρο. Σημεία που μπορούμε να βελτιώσουμε με χρηση ασύρματων η ενσύρματων μέσων:

α. Αύξηση του διατιθέμενου εύρους αποστολής δεδομένων και άρα προώθηση των δυνατοτήτων δημιουργίας και συμβολής στο σύνολο. Επιπλέον προωθούνται αρχές όπως το ελεύθερο και άκοπο μοίρασμα της πληροφορίας. Η αύξηση είναι θεμιτή ακόμα και αν γίνει εις βάρος του εύρους λήψης δεδομένων προκειμένου να διατηρηθεί το κόστος στα ίδια επίπεδα.

β. Αύξηση του διατιθέμενου εύρους τοπικής αποστολής δεδομένων με παράλληλη μείωση του κόστους, έστω σε επίπεδο τοπικού παρόχου αρχικά.

γ. Μείωση της προώθησης υπηρεσίων σχετικώς ασήμαντων όπως για παράδειγμα τα VoIP τηλέφωνα που αφορούν σταθερή τηλεπικοινωνία ενώ κινούμαστε προς έναν ασύρματο κόσμο.

δ. Υποχρεωτική και διάφανη περιγραφή του δικτύου και όλων των παραγόντων που συμβάλλουν στην παροχή ποιοτικής υπηρεσίας από τους παροχείς υπηρεσίων. Πρέπει ο καταναλωτής να γνωρίζει απο έγκυρη και ανεξάρτητη πηγή την ποιότητα του προϊόντος που καταναλωνει. Χρειάζεται να θεσπιστούν έλεγχοι και ρήτρες αντίστοιχες με αυτές της κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

ε. Ατελής, ή με εφάπαξ τέλος παροχή Public Static IP σε όποιον το επιθυμεί. Παρατηρείται προσπάθεια αισχροκέρδειας και εκμετάλλευσης στην πώληση Public Static IP. Πιστεύουμε οτι κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα να έχει ένα δικό του χώρο στο Internet, όπως έχει δικαίωμα να έχει δικό του φορητό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό.

στ. Συγκεκριμένος και λογικός χρόνος παράδοσης υπηρεσίας απο την στιγμή κατάθεσης της αίτησης. Έννομο δικαίωμα του πολίτη να ακυρώνει την υπηρεσία μέσα σε ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα απο την παραλαβή της χωρίς υποχρέωση να δώσει εξηγήσεις. Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι που μία υπηρεσία δεν αποδίδει τα προβλεπόμενα, αλλά όταν αυτό γίνεται αντιληπτό είναι πολύ αργά και ο πολίτης δεσμευμένος με συμβόλαιο που είναι αναγκασμένος να τηρήσει.

3. Το χαμηλό κόστος δεν είναι ο κύριος παράγοντας επιτυχίας της ευρυζωνικότητας. Είναι καλύτερο να παρέχονται υπηρεσίες υψηλής ποιότητας παρά υπηρεσίες χαμηλού κόστους. Ο μεχρι πρότινος "ψηφιακά αναλφάβητος" πολίτης μπορεί να κρίνει τι σημαίνει ποιοτική υπηρεσία μόνο εαν την ζήσει. Πρέπει να εκπαιδευτεί το κοινο να αναζητάει πρωτίστως ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες. Παρατηρείται ότι ο ανταγωνισμός της ελεύθερης αγοράς μειώνει μεν το κόστος αλλα η μείωση γίνεται εις βάρος της ποιότητας.

4. Οι παροχείς υπηρεσιών έχουν κοινωνικό χρέος να παρέχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη απο προσωπικό ειδικά καταρτισμένο σε όλο το φάσμα αυτής της εργασίας και όχι μόνο σε τεχνικές γνώσεις. Καλώς η κακώς, οι αμαθείς πολίτες "εκπαιδεύονται" απο αυτούς τους υπαλλήλους που προσλαμβάνονται με ελάχιστα κριτήρια και πληρώνονται με βασικό μισθό.
```

Αυτά σκέφτομαι στα γρήγορα. Επιφυλλάσομαι για επιπλέον θέσεις αργότερα. Σε κάποια θέματα ψιλοταυτίζομαι με το dti αλλα είμαι σίγουρος οτι όποιος συντάξει το τελικό κείμενο θα μπορέσει να εξάγει θέσεις και απο τους δύο. Παρεπιπτόντως συμφωνώ οτι ο καταλληλότερος για την σύνταξη είναι μάλλον ο GGEORGAN.

Επιπλέον πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υπογράψουν αυτές τις θέσεις άτομα που έχουνε αναγνωρισμένο κύρος στο χώρο (π.χ. ο κ. Μπλέτσας) και όχι να λέει απο κάτω απλα "AWMN"

_edit by sotirisk - διορθώθηκαν κάποια ορθογραφικά στο code tag_

----------


## ALTAiR

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα δε θέλετε προτάσεις για το δικό μας δίκτυο, αλλά προτάσεις που θα παρουσιαστούνε από το Awmn επίσημα για τα θέματα που προαναφέρθηκαν από τον Σωκράτη και αφορούν γενικά την ευρυζωνικότητα.

Εμένα 2 είναι τα θέματα που βλέπω αρκετά σημαντικά.

Το ένα αφορά κυρίως το δίκτυο μας.

1. Παρατηρείται συχνά να ζητάνε σε πολυκατοικίες το ξήλωμα του ιστού της κεραίας μας ή να μην αφήνουνε κάποιοι να σηκωθεί ιστός που αφορά κεραίες ευρυζωνικότητας. 

Να γίνει αποσαφήνιση από την ΕΕΤΤ του τι ορίζει ο νόμος γι΄αυτό. Υπερέχει το καταστατικό κάθε πολυκατοικίας, του νόμου περί μη αδειοδότησης των κεραιών μας και του δικαιώματος στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας του κάθε πολίτη?

2. Όσον αφορά τους ISPs και τις παραχωρήσεις γραμμών adsl από αυτούς παρατηρούμε πολλά προβλήματα, όπως μήνες να μη μπορεί να συνδεθεί κάποιος, έστω και αν παρέχεται dsl στην περιοχή του ή μετά από βλάβη να περνάνε 2-3-4 μήνες για να ξανασυνδεθεί, όπως έγινε με φίλο μου και τη HOL στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων(4 μήνες μετά έληξε το ετήσιο συμβόλαιο τους και δεν είχε ακόμη ξανασυνδεθεί).

Προτείνεται ανοιχτή γραμμή επικοινωνίας του πολίτη με την ΕΕΤΤ για την άμεση αναγγελία-καταγγελία του προβλήματος με σκοπό την πίεση στους παρόχους για πιο άμεση εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη και ταυτόχρονα καταγραφή των προβλημάτων και στατιστικούς λόγους και για μιας μορφής feedback όσον αφορά τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες στη χώρα μας.

Αυτά από μένα, 
καλές διακοπές μου, φεύγω Σάββατο πρωί!
 ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια :
Τρεις προτάσεις :
Ό,τι προτείνουμε, το προτείνουμε αφού καταλάβουμε και γνωρίσουμε αυτόν ή αυτούς που θα αξιολογήσουν τις προτάσεις μας. Να τους γνωρίζουμε από τα γραπτά και τα λόγια τους, αλλά και από κοντά.
Να έχουμε ομαδοποιήσει τις προτάσεις μας σε τρείς ή, το πολύ, πέντε ενότητες με πιασάρικους τίτλους. Αυτό βοηθά όποιον τις πάρει να τις αξιολογήσει και, γιατί όχι, να τις υιοθετήσει και για δικές του.
Τρίτον, να επιχειρηματολογούμε υπέρ του γενικού συμφέροντος και όχι στενά υπέρ της κοινότητός μας. Αυτό είναι το νόημα της δημοσίας διαβουλεύσεως. Όταν μας αποδεχθούν μέσα τους ως εγκύρους συνομιλητές, τότε ζητάμε ό,τι θέλουμε.

----------


## baskin

> Αποφεύγω να γράψω στο forum γιατι ακόμα δεν έχω βρεί τρόπο να κάνω το word να κάνει spellcheck και ζητώ συγνώμη για τα ορθογραφηκά λαθη αλλα αυτό το θέμα είναι σημαντηκό.


Sorry για το off-topic

Βρε συ στο ξαναείπα, γιατί παλεύεις με την Microμαλακή;

Βάλε Firefox και το addon για ελληνική ορθογραφία και επίσης το ελληνικό openoffice και θα ηρεμήσεις.

Το ανοιχτό λογισμικό έχει λύσεις για όλα δωρεάν και νόμιμα.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

α) Εκσυγχρονισμός των υποδομών, με έμφαση στο last mile. Όχι άλλα ημίμετρα και ταυτόχρονα να δοθούν κίνητρα για τη σταδιακή κατάργηση των adsl και πέρασμα sdsl. Να προχωρήσει το WiMAX που το έχουν ξεχάσει και να επεκτείνουν τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών και στην περιφέρεια (ειδικά βόρεια Ελλάδα και νησιά).

β) Σεβασμός στο προσωπικό απόρρητο και τακτικός έλεγχος των ISPs απ' την ΑΔΑΕ (πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν βάζουν internet γιατί φοβούνται την παρακολούθηση και την κατακράτηση δεδομένων)

γ) Έλεγχος των ISPs από την ΕΕΤΤ για το κατά πόσο προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες που διαφημίζουν (πχ. ταχύτητες κλπ) και μηνιαία αναφορά των αποτελεσμάτων στο site της ΕΕΤΤ. Όχι μόνο καταστολή αλλά και πρόνοια !

δ) Θέσπιση ανώτατου χρονικού ορίου ικανοποίησης αιτημάτων (πχ. εγκατάσταση γραμμής, τεχνική υποστήριξη κλπ) από την ΕΕΤΤ για όλους τους παρόχους και ποινών σε περίπτωση καθυστέρησης. Επίσης σε περίπτωση καθυστέρησης ο πελάτης να έχει δικαίωμα αλλαγής παρόχου χωρίς οικονομική επιβάρυνση και χωρίς απώλεια του αριθμού κλήσης (εμένα μου έτυχε να κάνω αλλαγή σε tellas, να περιμένω κάτι μήνες και στο τέλος εκτός του ότι δεν μου έβαλαν γραμμή, έχασα και τον αριθμό μου και αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω νούμερο).

ε) Δημιουργία περιεχομένου, τόσο δημοσίου ενδιαφέροντος (όπως πχ. δημόσιες υπηρεσίες) όσο και ειδικού (ανα κλάδο πχ. εργασίας ή επιστημών). Το βασικό πράγμα που λείπει στην Ελλάδα είναι το περιεχόμενο !!! Γιατί να βάλει κάποιος internet όταν δεν μπορεί να βρει αυτό που θέλει σχετικά με τη χώρα του εύκολα ? Απ' τα ΦΕΚ και τους νόμους μέχρι τα προεδρικά διατάγματα και τις υπουργικές αποφάσεις αλλά και how-tos για τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, όλα να βγαίνουν στο internet. Πολύς κόσμος θα καταφύγει στο internet έτσι αντί να τρέχει από υπηρεσία σε υπηρεσία. Τα ίδια τα ΚΕΠ δεν έχουν όλα ευζωνική πρόσβαση στο internet, αρκετά είναι με απλές isdn !

ζ) Δημιουργία βάσης δεδομένων με κακόβουλα site καθώς και public proxy για το φιλτράρισμα τους, με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην παιδική πορνογραφία και όλα τα σχετικά sites (πχ. διακίνηση ναρκωτικών κλπ). Η βάση δεδομένων να είναι ανοιχτή έτσι ώστε ο καθένας να μπορεί να προτείνει κάποιο site για συμπερίληψη και κάποια αρμόδια ομάδα να εξετάζει τις αιτήσεις. Είναι πολύς κόσμος που φοβάται το internet λόγω τέτοιων φαινομένων. Παράλληλα ενημέρωση του κοινού, δημιουργία οδηγού χρήσης του proxy τόσο σε εμπορικό όσο και σε ελεύθερο λογισμικό κλπ.

η) Αντίστοιχα δημιουργία ανοιχτής βάσης δεδομένων με Ελληνικά sites ανα κατηγορία (βλ. directory)

----------


## ulysses

> Όχι άλλα ημίμετρα και ταυτόχρονα να δοθούν κίνητρα για τη σταδιακή κατάργηση των adsl και πέρασμα sdsl.


οριστε ??? μαλλον vdsl θες να πεις..




> β) Σεβασμός στο προσωπικό απόρρητο και τακτικός έλεγχος των ISPs απ' την ΑΔΑΕ (πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν βάζουν internet γιατί φοβούνται την παρακολούθηση και την κατακράτηση δεδομένων)


μαλλον μας δουλευεις! κινητο πως βαζουν ?




> Το βασικό πράγμα που λείπει στην Ελλάδα είναι το περιεχόμενο !!!


μεγαλη καραμελα
το internet εχει τα παντα και σε μια χωρα με τα μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα γλωσσομαθειας εινε Κ-Α-Ρ-Α-Μ-Ε-Λ-Α αυτο το επιχειρημα
τα video games (παραδειγμα) πως εχουν επιτυχια τοσα χρονια και δεν εξελληνιζοντε ? εκτος και αν μιλας για τους παπουδες οτι θα αφησουν τα καφενεια και το ταβλι , και θα γυρισουν στα computers και στις adsl... not!




> ζ) Δημιουργία βάσης δεδομένων με κακόβουλα site καθώς και public proxy για το φιλτράρισμα τους, με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην παιδική πορνογραφία και όλα τα σχετικά sites (πχ. διακίνηση ναρκωτικών κλπ). Η βάση δεδομένων να είναι ανοιχτή έτσι ώστε ο καθένας να μπορεί να προτείνει κάποιο site για συμπερίληψη και κάποια αρμόδια ομάδα να εξετάζει τις αιτήσεις. Είναι πολύς κόσμος που φοβάται το internet λόγω τέτοιων φαινομένων. Παράλληλα ενημέρωση του κοινού, δημιουργία οδηγού χρήσης του proxy τόσο σε εμπορικό όσο και σε ελεύθερο λογισμικό κλπ.


nanny state




> η) Αντίστοιχα δημιουργία ανοιχτής βάσης δεδομένων με Ελληνικά sites ανα κατηγορία (βλ. directory)


μια χαρα δεν εχουν αναλαβει αυτο το εργο εταιριες ? (google, yahoo, pathfinder, forthnet)

γιατι πρεπει να τα κανει ολα το κρατος ?  ::

----------


## Neuro

Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα χρησιμοποιήσουν SDSL ή VDSL ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σκοπός είναι να αυξηθεί το upstream. Αυτό θα έδινε μια ώθηση σε SOHO (Small Office Home Office) εταιρίες να έχουν ηλεκτρονική παρουσία στο Internet με οικονομικό τρόπο αλλά και να γίνουν forums, portals κτλ από ιδιώτες, ομάδες οι συλλόγους με αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση του περιεχομένου στα ελληνικά.

Καραμέλα ξεκαραμέλα η γενιά των γονιών μας (ας πούμε 50+) ξέρουν περιορισμένα αγγλικά, για αυτούς το Internet είναι γλωσσικά απροσπέλαστο. Τουλάχιστον αν υπήρχε περιεχόμενο στα ελληνικά θα μπορούσαν να μένουν στα τοπικά χωρικά ύδατα.

Ο κρατικός μηχανισμός μπορεί να δώσει την ώθηση ώστε η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία να έχει γόνιμο έδαφος και να καρποφορήσει. Διαφορετικά τα περί "κοινωνίας των πληροφοριών", "νέες τεχνολογίες" και "ηλεκτρονική οικονομία" μένουν μόνο ως βαρύγδουπες δηλώσεις.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Όχι άλλα ημίμετρα και ταυτόχρονα να δοθούν κίνητρα για τη σταδιακή κατάργηση των adsl και πέρασμα sdsl.
> 
> 
> οριστε ??? μαλλον vdsl θες να πεις..


whatever και vdsl2 να βάλουν που είναι καλύτερο στο last mile δεν με χαλάει, synchronous να 'ναι κι οτι να 'ναι  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> β) Σεβασμός στο προσωπικό απόρρητο και τακτικός έλεγχος των ISPs απ' την ΑΔΑΕ (πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν βάζουν internet γιατί φοβούνται την παρακολούθηση και την κατακράτηση δεδομένων)
> 
> 
> μαλλον μας δουλευεις! κινητο πως βαζουν ?


Δεν έχει γίνει αντίστοιχη προπαγάνδα για το "πόσο κακό ειναι το κινητό" (ενώ αντίθετα όλοι μιλάνε για τους "χάκερς" στο internet) και παρεμπιπτόντως απ' το κινητό δεν χρησιμοποιείς την πιστωτική σου. Κάποιος πρέπει να εγγυάται την ασφάλεια των προσωπικών σου δεδομένων. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί διαφωνείς να πηγαίνει τακτικά η ΑΔΑΕ και να ελέγχει ? Φοβάται κανείς τον έλεγχο ?




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Το βασικό πράγμα που λείπει στην Ελλάδα είναι το περιεχόμενο !!!
> 
> 
> μεγαλη καραμελα
> το internet εχει τα παντα και σε μια χωρα με τα μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα γλωσσομαθειας εινε Κ-Α-Ρ-Α-Μ-Ε-Λ-Α αυτο το επιχειρημα
> τα video games (παραδειγμα) πως εχουν επιτυχια τοσα χρονια και δεν εξελληνιζοντε ? εκτος και αν μιλας για τους παπουδες οτι θα αφησουν τα καφενεια και το ταβλι , και θα γυρισουν στα computers και στις adsl... not!


Βρες μου εσύ τα ΦΕΚ ή την διαδικασία που χρειάζεται για το Χ στο google και θα σε παραδεχτώ, κάτι πάει να γίνει με τα ΚΕΠ αλλά θέλει ακόμα πολύ δουλειά. Κάτι τέτοιο θα φέρει πολύ κόσμο στο internet. Ο μέσος Έλληνας δεν ψάχνει αυτά που ψάχνουμε εμείς στο internet, όσο για τη γλωσσομάθεια εντελώς άσχετο, μίλησα για Ελληνικό περιεχόμενο όχι διεθνές. 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> ζ) Δημιουργία βάσης δεδομένων με κακόβουλα site καθώς και public proxy για το φιλτράρισμα τους, με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην παιδική πορνογραφία και όλα τα σχετικά sites (πχ. διακίνηση ναρκωτικών κλπ). Η βάση δεδομένων να είναι ανοιχτή έτσι ώστε ο καθένας να μπορεί να προτείνει κάποιο site για συμπερίληψη και κάποια αρμόδια ομάδα να εξετάζει τις αιτήσεις. Είναι πολύς κόσμος που φοβάται το internet λόγω τέτοιων φαινομένων. Παράλληλα ενημέρωση του κοινού, δημιουργία οδηγού χρήσης του proxy τόσο σε εμπορικό όσο και σε ελεύθερο λογισμικό κλπ.
> 
> 
> nanny state


Θες να σου πω πόσοι γονείς δεν βάζουν internet γι' αυτό το λόγο ? Δεν καταλαβαίνω απ' τη στιγμή που καμία εταιρία ISP δεν προσφέρει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο και πλήρες γιατί να μην το αναλάβει το κράτος ? Που διαφωνείς (sorry αλλά το "nanny state" δεν μου κάνει) ?




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> η) Αντίστοιχα δημιουργία ανοιχτής βάσης δεδομένων με Ελληνικά sites ανα κατηγορία (βλ. directory)
> 
> 
> μια χαρα δεν εχουν αναλαβει αυτο το εργο εταιριες ? (google, yahoo, pathfinder, forthnet)
> 
> γιατι πρεπει να τα κανει ολα το κρατος ?


Γιατί οι εταιρίες κοιτάν το συμφέρον τους και τη διαφήμισή τους, ποιος εγγυάται τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό όταν αφήνεις το directory στα χέρια της Χ εταιρίας ? Υπάρχει το dmoz δεν λέω αλλά το έχουν αφήσει στη μοίρα του, μιλάω για κάτι οργανωμένο, η EETT έχει πρόσβαση σε όλα τα Ελληνικά domain names, μπορεί πολύ ποιο εύκολα απ' την οποιαδήποτε εταιρία να φτιάξει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## tse0123

DSL

- SDSL +++++ (ΠΑΡΑ πολύ σημαντικό, πρέπει να υποχρεούνται οι ISP να δίνουν στον πελάτη τη δυνατότητα να διαχειριστεί το παρεχόμενο bw)

- Χρόνοι εγκατάστασης και καθυστερήσεις στις DSL. Ποινικές ρήτρες/οικονομικές κυρώσεις σε ISP που καθυστερούν περισσότερο απ'όσο διαφημίζουν ή ενημερώνουν κατά την υπογραφή του συμβολαίου.
Δυνατότητα δωρεάν άρσης/υπαναχώρησης σε περίπτωση μεγάλης καθυστέρησης.

- Κυρώσεις σε ISP σε περιπτώσεις μη τήρησης λοιπών προθεσμιών (τεχνικών ελέγχων, αποκατάστασης βλαβών, εξυπηρέτηση υπηρεσιών κλπ).

- Το θέμα της μιας δωρεάν ip ανά χρήστη μπορεί να συζητηθεί, αλλά λογικά θα έχουμε μια εφάπαξ συνδρομή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.

Wireless broadband

- Αυστηρός έλεγχος εκπομπών υψηλής ισχύος. Τήρηση του υπάρχοντος νόμου! Ποινικές/οικονομικές κυρώσεις στους παραβάτες, αν δεν βρεθούν απ'ευθείας κλείσιμο.

- Παροχή πιστοποιητικού ορθής και νόμιμης εγκατάστασης, μετά από έλεγχο της ΕΕΤΤ, μέσα σε λογικό χρονικό διάστημα για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση.
Να έχει ισχύ σε αστυνομία/δικαστήρια κι όπου αλλού χρειαστεί.

- Ημερίδες/σεμινάρια/φυλλάδια ενημέρωσης σχετικά με τα κεραιοσυστήματα και τα κριτήρια επιλογής τους.

- Οριστική αποσαφήνιση της νομιμότητας ή μη του G. Εφαρμογή του νόμου μετέπειτα. Προσωπικά προτείνω τη διεκδίκηση της νομιμοποίησης, αλλά γνωρίζω πως η πλειοψηφία είναι αντίθετη.

----------


## Mick Flemm

To g δεν είναι παράνομο, βέβαια είναι κανόνας του δικτύου όπως ξέρεις να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε σε εξωτερικούς χώρους. Εγώ θα έλεγα να διεκδικήσουμε την απαγόρευση της χρήσης του σε εξωτερικούς χώρους αλλά θα με πείτε κακό.

----------


## Cha0s

> To g δεν είναι παράνομο, βέβαια είναι κανόνας του δικτύου όπως ξέρεις να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε σε εξωτερικούς χώρους. Εγώ θα έλεγα να διεκδικήσουμε την απαγόρευση της χρήσης του σε εξωτερικούς χώρους αλλά θα με πείτε κακό.


Εμείς μάλλον όχι,

Αλλά εμπορικά δίκτυα τύπου Arnet.gr που παίζουν σε g και επιμένουν να λένε ότι το g δεν ρυπαίνει την μπάντα θα μας πουν κακούς ναι  ::

----------


## socrates

Πολύ χρήσιμες οι τοποθετήσεις σας. Θα προσπαθήσω να τις κατηγοριοποιήσω ώστε να βγει κάτι καλό.

Αύριο θα είμαι στον Σύλλογο οπότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια συζήτηση σχετικά. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι έχουν χωρίσει τις πολιτικές σε προσφορά και ζήτηση (όρους αγοράς), σε ιδιωτικό και δημόσιο τομέα. Εμείς πρέπει να έχουμε σαφή ταυτότητα ως AWMN και για τον ρόλο μας και να έχουμε μια όσο το δυνατόν πιο συγκεκριμένη πρόταση. Επειδή πολλές φορές μου ζήτησαν στοιχεία για το που βασίζω τις απόψεις μου, και ευτυχώς ήμουν προετοιμασμένος. Καλό είναι να τεκμηριώνετε τις απόψεις σας με στοιχεία ώστε να διευκολύνεται το έργο μας.

ΠΧ η θέση για αυξημένο uplink μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί από την τοποθέτηση της κ Vivian Reding (επίτροπος Αρμόδια για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας & τα ΜΜΕ) στο πρόσφατο διεθνές συνέδριο για την ευρυζωνικότητα που έγινε στο Λαγονήσι. 

Καθώς επίσης και από άλλες τοποθετήσεις της όπως στο "i2010 - 2 years on", EICTA- General Assembly, Brussels, May 10th, 2007.

----------


## argi

ένα καλό buzzword αναφορικά με το συμμετρικο των ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών είναι το *prosumer* (Toffler,1980;Werthner,1999). *Pro*-ducing con-*Sumer*. Αναφέρεται στο γεγονός ότι o καταναλωτής δεν ειναι απλα ένα παθητικος δεκτης προιοντων και υπηρεσιών αλλά στην πράξη (και με την βοήθεια της τεχνολογίας) είναι και παραγωγός πληροφορίας... 
Αυτό και σε αντίθετη με την στενομυαλη όπως φαίνεται άποχη πισω απο το ADSL που έλεγε πως ο κόσμος θα θέλει μονο να κατεβάζει... 

Το AWMN είναι το κατεξοχήν παράδειγμα του prosumer όπου τα μέλη έχουν σημαντικά κίνητρα να παράγουν πληροφορία/ υπηρεσίες ενώ στην πράξη ο λόγος παραγωγών/καταναλωτών πληροφορίας ειναι σημαντικά διαφορετικός απο τις λοιπές internet δραστηριότητες στην χώρα μας... (και αυτό είναι κατι για το οποίο είμαστε υπερήφανοι...)

@rg!

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (19:43,19/07/07): Κάποια μυνήματα που ακολουθούσαν μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32254
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32254*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επίσης πείτε κάτι και για 3g/gprs/hdspa κλπ, οι τιμές είναι απαγορευτικές και οι ταχύτητες/κάλυψη απελπιστική...

----------


## socrates

Το πρώτο draft της επιστολής είναι έτοιμο.

Την Τετάρτη θα είμαι στον Σύλλογο να συζητήσουμε τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις σας (θα χαιρόμουν να έβλεπα την επιστολή εκτυπωμένη με highlighted σημεία και σχόλια με μολύβι). Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σταλεί την Πέμπτη.

Σε γενικές γραμμές προσπάθησα να το κρατήσω τεκμηριωμένο, να είμαι σαφής και συγκεκριμένος σε αυτά που αναφέρω, και να μην επεκταθώ σε αμφιλεγόμενα θέματα. Θα προσπαθήσω να διανείμω την επιστολή και σε άλλες κοινότητες.

----------


## socrates

Ενημέρωσα όσους εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρων τώρα ή στο παρελθόν με pm...
Μην διστάσετε να μου ζητήσετε τις όποιες διευκρινήσεις.

----------


## PC-KILLER

Δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να προτείνετε να μεσολαβήσει η εεττ υποχρεώνοντας τους isp που δίνουν τα wireless routerakia να είναι από default με απενεργοποιημένο το wireless interface?
1)Αυτό θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν καλά τα περί υπολογιστές να μην γίνονται θύματα επειδή άθελα τους κάποιος γείτονας τους «ρουφάει»
2) Επειδή οι περισσότεροι τα συνδέουν ενσύρματα, με από default κλειστό το wireless θα είχαμε μείωση του θορύβου.

----------


## john70

> Δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να προτείνετε να μεσολαβήσει η εεττ υποχρεώνοντας τους isp που δίνουν τα wireless routerakia να είναι από default με απενεργοποιημένο το wireless interface?
> 1)Αυτό θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν καλά τα περί υπολογιστές να μην γίνονται θύματα επειδή άθελα τους κάποιος γείτονας τους «ρουφάει»
> 2) Επειδή οι περισσότεροι τα συνδέουν ενσύρματα, με από default κλειστό το wireless θα είχαμε μείωση του θορύβου.


Καλά τα λές , αλλά σκέψου λίγο το πρακτικό ..... 

Μήν λέμε ιδέες που στην πράξη δεν υπάρχει τρόπος εφαρμογής ....

 ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Έχουμε πει πολλές φορές, όταν δεν υπάρχει ανταλλαγή πακέτων δεν υπάρχει θόρυβος.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ξεχάσατε να βάλετε ένα απ' τα βασικότερα αιτήματά μας, καθώς και άλλων κοινοτήτων !!! 

*Ένα ευρώ* (το πολύ) *ανά MBit !!!*

Επίσης σκεφτείτε και αυτό με το 3g που είπα και σε προηγούμενο post...

----------


## socrates

> Ξεχάσατε να βάλετε ένα απ' τα βασικότερα αιτήματά μας, καθώς και άλλων κοινοτήτων !!!
> 
> Ένα ευρώ (το πολύ) ανά MBit !!!


Νίκο αν θέλεις εξήγησε μου καλύτερα το *Ένα ευρώ (το πολύ) ανά MBit !!!* 

Ποιος το ζητάει (δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε πει εμείς κάτι τέτοιο ως AWMN) και τι σημαίνει πρακτικά...? Πόσο μείωση από τα υπάρχοντα τιμολόγια και με τι χρονοδιάγραμμα υλοποίησης (Πιστευω ότι αν γίνει σε 5 χρόνια από τώρα δεν θα έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα).

Τώρα όσον αφορά το 3g είδα και μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξη του προέδρου της EETT, καθηγητή Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη στην Ελευθεροτυπία και μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα η σχετική τοποθέτηση του...



> * Οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας λένε ότι ευρυζωνικότητα δεν είναι μόνον ADSL, είναι και η 3η γενιά, όπως και άλλες τεχνολογίες, όπως το HSDPA. Υπάρχει όμως ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση των κεραιών. Τι σκέφτεστε να κάνετε;
> 
> «Η ΕΕΤΤ είναι με τα χέρια δεμένα. Σε πολλά σημεία δεν έχουμε τη δύναμη που νομίζει ο κόσμος πως έχουμε. Η διαδικασία για την αδειοδότηση μιας κεραίας είναι μια αλυσίδα και εμείς είμαστε ένας μικρός κρίκος προς το τέλος. Ηδη έχει κολλήσει ο μηχανισμός από το πρώτο βήμα, τις περιφέρειες. Δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό, δεν υπήρχαν οι απαιτούμενες υπουργικές αποφάσεις, υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις, διάφορα πράγματα. Ακόμα και αν εγκριθούν από εμάς, μπορεί να ξανακολλήσουν στην Πολεοδομία. Δεν είμαστε καν το κομβικό σημείο λοιπόν. Ολος αυτός ο μηχανισμός είναι μια λανθασμένη διαδικασία, όπως πολλές άλλες. Οι αρμοδιότητες έχουν διαχυθεί σε πολλούς φορείς».


Είναι κάτι που θα συμπεριλάβω στην επιστολή... με το σκεπτικό που αναφέρεται και στην απάντηση.

----------


## ulysses

> Ξεχάσατε να βάλετε ένα απ' τα βασικότερα αιτήματά μας, καθώς και άλλων κοινοτήτων !!! 
> 
> *Ένα ευρώ* (το πολύ) *ανά MBit !!!*
> 
> Επίσης σκεφτείτε και αυτό με το 3g που είπα και σε προηγούμενο post...


η 4net το εχει κανει πραγματικοτητα κατα το δυνατον (μην αρχισετε τις γκρινιες επειδη εχετε χαλια γραμμη!!)

----------


## xrg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Ένα ευρώ (το πολύ) ανά MBit !
> 
> 
> η 4net το εχει κανει πραγματικοτητα κατα το δυνατον


Και η Voda το έχει κάνει: Αν διαβάσετε αυτά που λέει για το φοιτητικό, είναι €1,6/Mbyte (κατεβασμένα δεδομένα) !!  ::  
Ποιός είπε ότι ο firefox είναι δωρεάν; Στην Voda σας κοστίζει κάπου €15 ..

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εννοώ 1ευρό ανά Mbit δηλαδή για μια xDSL 10Mbit θα πληρώνεις 10 ευρώ το Μήνα. Θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε ένα τέτοιο petition πριν κάμποσο καιρό, το είχαν θίξει και στο adslgr και νομίζω ότι το είχαμε βάλει και στην αναδημοσίευση άρθρων.

Η λογική είναι ότι το κόστος των MBit για τους ISPs πέφτει συνεχώς αλλά για τους πελάτες δεν έχει τον ίδιο ρυθμό πτώσης, τουλάχιστον όχι στην Ελλάδα. Κάποιες εταιρίες το έχουν υλοποιήσει ήδη, νομίζω και η Forthnet το έχει υλοποιήσει. Το θέμα είναι να το κάνουν και οι υπόλοιπες και ιδιαίτερα ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## ulysses

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ulysses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> ...


για mbit μιλαμε και flatrate συνδεσεις, οχι mbyte.... και προφανως η ογκοχρεοση εινε αλλο καπελο!

----------


## socrates

Αν και βρίσκομαι σε διακοπές... βρήκα τρόπο και έστειλα το τελικό κείμενο με τις προτάσεις μας εντός χρόνου:


O εντεκάλογος των προτάσεων μας...


1. - *Αναγνώριση, θεσμοθέτηση και προβολή του ρόλου των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων στη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας.*

2. - *Έγκυρη ενημέρωση και προστασία από την παραπληροφόρηση.*

3. - *Αναβάθμιση και αξιοποίηση υφιστάμενων υποδομών.*

4. - *Άνοιγμα νέων "μη αδειοδοτούμενων" περιοχών συχνοτήτων*

5. - *Υιοθέτηση πολιτικής προώθησης της δημιουργίας ασύρματων κοινοτήτων σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα.*

6. - *Ταχεία υιοθέτηση νέων τεχνολογιών.*

7. - *Σημαντική αύξηση των δαπανών για έρευνα και ανάπτυξη.*

8. - *Μέτρα προώθησης νέων τεχνολογιών στο ευρύ κοινό.*

9. - *Κίνητρα για δημιουργία ελληνικού ψηφιακού περιεχομένου.*

10. - *Αξιοποίηση ανθρώπινου δυναμικού και του εθελοντισμού σε απόμακρες περιοχές.*

11. - *Έκδοση οδηγού για σωστή χρήση των τεχνολογιών και των υπηρεσιών ανά κατηγορία.*

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο, θα μπορέσετε να διαβάσετε αναλυτικά το σκεπτικό πίσω από κάθε πρόταση μας. Καθώς επίσης αναφέρουμε συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα για το πως μπορεί να γίνουν πραγματικότητα οι προτάσεις μας.

Προσπάθησα να λάβω υπόψη κάθε πρόταση που μου γνωστοποιήθηκε με pm, e-mails, ή person to person συναντήσεις.

Απέφυγα να χρησιμοποιήσω θέσεις οι οποίες δεν έχουν διαχρονικότητα (μιλάμε πάντα για πολιτικές), μας περιορίζουν (αναφέρουν 1-2 περιπτώσεις εκεί που μπορεί να υπάρχει και τρίτη), δεν είναι αρκετά τεκμηριωμένες ή δεν είναι σαφής. 

Ευχαριστώ θερμά όσους βοήθησαν στην σύνταξη των προτάσεων μας με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## dti

Well done!  ::

----------


## tse0123

++
Αν και ήθελα το θέμα του sDSL πιο ξεκάθαρα τοποθετημένο (π.χ. σε τίτλο, να το βλέπεις με τη μία) εντούτοις πολύ καλό το 'μάζεμα'.

Ελπίζω η ΕΕΤΤ να δείξει παρόμοιο ζήλο... βέβαια για να τα λέμε σωστά, ως τώρα πιστεύω θετικά τα πηγαίνει.

Αντε να δούμε! 
 ::

----------


## socrates

*Ομάδα 5 (Πολιτικές προώθησης της ευρυζωνικότητας) Τρίτη 11/9 15:00 -
17:00
*
Η επόμενη συνάντηση για να υποστηρίξουμε τις προτάσεις μας!
Έχω πάρει ήδη άδεια από την δουλειά μου για να παραστώ όπως και στην πρώτη συνάντηση.

Μαζί γνωρίζω ότι θα έρθει και ο petzi. Όποιος άλλος θέλει να έρθει ας μου στείλει ένα pm.

----------


## socrates

Η συνάντηση πήγε αρκετά καλά και κράτησε περισσότερη ώρα από το αναμενόμενο. 
Στα γραφεία της EETT ήμουν εγώ ο petzi και ο commando.

Δόθηκε μια μικρή παράταση ώστε να αποσταλούν από όλους οι προτάσεις και η συνάντηση θα επαναληφθεί μετά από έναν μήνα περίπου για να αξιολογηθούν όλες οι προτάσεις και να διαμορφωθεί το τελικό κείμενο της EETT.

----------


## commando

Ηταν πραγματικα πολυ σημαντικη κινηση και το καλυτερο ηταν πως οντως εισακουστηκαν πολυ συγκαταβατικα τα οσα υποστηριξαμε.
Παροτι πηγαν να ανεβουν οι τονοι λιγο η κουβεντα εληξε με παραδοχη βασικων πραγματων οπως οτι οι υποδομες πρεπει πασει θυσια να βελτιωθουν με προωθηση της ανταγωνιστικοτητας και κυριως πως το φοβητρο των προστιμων δεν εφερε και τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα αφου σχεδον ολοι εχουν κοινο μυστικο πως η ΕΕΤΤ δεν εχει παρει χρηματα απο τα προστιμα.
Ασυδοτοι χωρις κανενα φοβητρο οι ISP ηταν πανταχου ΑΠΟΝΤΕΣ και λιγο πολυ το προεδρειο θεωρησε τιμη τους που ειμασταν εκει κ ολοι μας συνεχαρηκαν για τις προτασεις μας και off the record.
Δεν θελω να υπεισελθω σε λεπτομερειες για τους ενναλακτικους αλλα και τους κινητοτηλεφωναδες,αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες η ρυθμιστικη αρχη ειναι σε Συμπληγαδες προωθωντας μια ανταγωνιστικοτητα που ολοι για να εχουν υπερκερδη, δεν τη θελουν ,και προσπαθωντας να δειξει τον δρομο στην Κοινωνια της Πληροφοριας να δωσει τσαμπα ευρυζωνικοτητα στο λαο που το δικαιουται μεσα απο τα κοινοτικα κονδυλια οπως μπορει.
Στο τελος αυτο που θα πληρωσουμε εμεις ειναι αυτο που θα ψηφισουμε σε λιγο.
Θελει αυτο το κρατος να ενωσει ευρυζωνικα ασυρματα η καλωδιακα ολη την Ελλαδα με τα νησια κ τα λαγκαδια η θελουμε η Ελλαδα να ειναι μονο η Αθηνα στην ευρυζωνικοτητα?Η απαντηση σε ενα μηνα στο επομενο μητινγκ......
φωτο απο το μητινγκ της ΕΕΤΤ εδω
ιντερνετ http://commando.dyndns.biz/files/eett1.jpg
http://commando.dyndns.biz/files/eett2.jpg
wireless http://10.15.169.10/files/eett1.jpg
http://10.15.169.10/files/eett2.jpg

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο παιδια, ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο το οτι κρατατε -και σε καλο επιπεδο- την επικοινωνια με την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπράβο παίδες! Χαροποιεί ότι έχουμε μια σταθερότητα και συνέχεια όσων αφορά αυτό το κανάλι επικοινωνίας! Επίσης χαροποιεί ότι ολοένα και περισσότεροι παίρνουν την σκυτάλη όταν χρειάζεται. Well done commando & petzi!  ::  

Η μόνη επιφυλακτικότητα για αυτή την συνάντηση είναι οι εκλογές. Aυτή η περίοδος είναι λίγο μουδιασμένη και θέλοντας και μη θα πρέπει να γίνει μια νέα συνάντηση μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου! 

Well done to all of you!!  ::

----------


## socrates

> Δόθηκε μια μικρή παράταση ώστε να αποσταλούν από όλους οι προτάσεις και η συνάντηση θα επαναληφθεί μετά από έναν μήνα περίπου για να αξιολογηθούν όλες οι προτάσεις και να διαμορφωθεί το τελικό κείμενο της EETT.


Όπως έγραψα θα ξαναγίνει συνάντηση σε περίπου ένα μήνα από τώρα άρα και μετά τις εκλογές. Επειδή έχουμε το δικαίωμα να τροποποιήσουμε τις προτάσεις μας ελαφρώς ας μου στήλουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται με δικό τους κείμενο τις αλλαγές που επιθυμούν.

Πχ έλαβα υπόψη μου την παρατήρηση του tse0123 και έκανα διαχωρισμό σε μία πρόταση μας.

----------


## socrates

Σήμερα στις 15:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί η τελευταία συνάντηση της Ομάδας εργασίας 5 σχετικά με τις πολιτικές προώθησης της Ευρυζωνικότητας στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ. Σε αυτή την συνάντηση θα μας γίνει κοινοποίηση του κειμένου που συντάχτηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ ύστερα από της εισηγήσεις όσων συμμετείχαν στις ομάδες εργασίας.

Δυστυχώς λόγω ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ όπως τις 3 προηγούμενες φορές.
Θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει παρουσία του awmn.

Οι θέσεις μας έχουν κατατεθεί εγγράφως και έχουν δημοσιευτεί στο παρόν topic.

----------


## xrg

Έστω και τελευταία στιγμή, κατάφερα να πάω και να αντικαταστήσω το Σωκράτη. Στην ομάδα συζητήθηκαν απλά κάποια σημεία του κειμένου, το οποίο θα μας παραδοθεί τις επόμενες μέρες. Φαίνεται ότι η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα της ΕΕΤΤ φτάνει σε ένα τελικό κείμενο, για να το παρουσιάσει όταν γίνει η σχετική ημερίδα.

----------


## socrates

Έφτασε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου για την σχετική ημερίδα...

Η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) πρόκειται να διοργανώσει την Τρίτη 26 Φεβρουαρίου 2008 και ώρα 09:00-16:30, στο Ξενοδοχείο Divani Caravel, Hμερίδα Διαλόγου στο Πλαίσιο του Forum Ευρυζωνικότητας. Στόχος της επικείμενης Ημερίδας είναι η παρουσίαση των αποτελεσμάτων των εργασιών του Forum και η συλλογή περαιτέρω απόψεων για τα υπό εξέταση θέματα. 

Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, το AWMN συμμετέχει στο πάνελ της 5ης ενότητας, η οποία τιτλοφορείται «Πολιτικές προώθησης ευρυζωνικότητας».

Το πρόγραμμα της ημερίδας είναι διαθέσιμο εδώ.

Η φόρμα συμμετοχής είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ.

----------


## lambrosk

Αμα καταφέρω ρεπό θα μαι απο το πρωί εκεί...

----------


## socrates

> Αμα καταφέρω ρεπό θα μαι απο το πρωί εκεί...


Καλό είναι αυτό! Όσο περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο αφού και το θέμα είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.
Μην ξεχάσετε να κάνετε online καταχώριση για συμμετοχή (δείτε παραπάνω το link) διαφορετικά πείτε μου να έχω έτοιμες τις σχετικές προσκλήσεις.

----------


## socrates

Με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα στην Αθήνα Ημερίδα Διαλόγου που διοργάνωσε η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), για την παρουσίαση και συζήτηση των προτάσεων αλλά και των συμπερασμάτων που διατυπώθηκαν στο πλαίσιο του Forum Ευρυζωνικότητας.

Το Forum Ευρυζωνικότητας αποτελεί πρωτοβουλία της ΕΕΤΤ, η οποία ξεκίνησε τον Ιούνιο του 2007, στο πλαίσιο της υλοποίησης ενός πολυδιάστατου προγράμματος ενεργειών για το «2007 Έτος Ευρυζωνικότητας». Στόχος του Forum είναι να εξετασθούν κρίσιμες για την ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας πτυχές, μέσα από έναν ευρύ διάλογο που αγκαλιάζει όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς της πολιτείας, της αγοράς, της επιστημονικής κοινότητας καθώς και την κοινωνία των πολιτών.

Τα θέματα που εξετάστηκαν από τις ομάδες εργασίες του Forum, είναι τα εξής:
1) Ψηφιακό Περιεχόμενο και Διαδικτυακές Εφαρμογές
2) Εκπαίδευση-Επιμόρφωση
3) Γεφύρωση Ψηφιακού Χάσματος
4) Επιχειρηματικότητα-Ανταγωνισμός- Βιωσιμότητα
5) Πολιτικές Προώθησης Ευρυζωνικότητας.

Στην Ημερίδα απηύθυναν χαιρετισμό στο ακροατήριο ο Υπουργός Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών κ. Κωστής Χατζηδάκης, ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Δημόσιας Διοίκησης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης, κ. Βασίλειος Ανδρονόπουλος και ο Ειδικός Γραμματέας Ψηφιακού Σχεδιασμού, Καθηγητής Βασίλειος Ασημακόπουλος.

Ο κ. Χατζηδάκης τόνισε στο χαιρετισμό του: «Αν αξιοποιήσουμε σωστά και έγκαιρα τις ευκαιρίες που κρύβονται πίσω από τις νέες τεχνολογίες μπορούμε να ωφεληθούμε ως άτομα, ως πολιτεία, ως χώρα. Μπορούμε να ενισχύσουμε την ανταγωνιστικότητα της Ελλάδας. Μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε νέες και καλές θέσεις εργασίας. Μπορούμε να διευκολύνουμε την καθημερινότητα του Πολίτη. Οι νέες τεχνολογίες επικοινωνίας μπορούν να συμβάλουν αποφασιστικά στο να αρθεί οριστικά ο κοινωνικός αποκλεισμός ευπαθών αλλά και γεωγραφικά αποκλεισμένων ομάδων του πληθυσμού».

Αναφερόμενος στη στρατηγική του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών για τις Ηλεκτρονικές Επικοινωνίες και τις Νέες Τεχνολογίες, ο κ. Υπουργός επεσήμανε:

«Ο κεντρικός άξονας της στρατηγικής για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες 2008-2013, έχει να κάνει με την ανάπτυξη των ευρυζωνικών υποδομών. Με τη δημιουργία, δηλαδή, δικτύων οπτικών ινών νέας γενιάς, οι οποίες θέλουμε να φτάσουν στο σπίτι του κάθε χρήστη (Fiber Τo Τhe Ηome), αλλάζοντας την καθημερινότητα του πολίτη σε όλες τις περιφέρειες της Ελλάδας. Θέλουμε και μπορούμε να είμαστε ανάμεσα στις χώρες εκείνες που προσαρμόζονται εγκαίρως στις ανάγκες της νέας εποχής και που διαδραματίζουν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο.

Στη Σουηδία, για παράδειγμα, 500.000 σπίτια έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο FTTH. Στη Δανία εφαρμόζεται σχέδιο για τη σύνδεση 967.000 κατοικιών, ενώ στη Γαλλία εκπονήθηκε στρατηγική για 4.000.000 σπίτια. Το σχέδιό μας προβλέπει σύνδεση 2.000.000 νοικοκυριών μέχρι το 2013!

Το σχέδιο είναι φιλόδοξο. Αλλά δικαιούμαστε και στην Ελλάδα να είμαστε φιλόδοξοι, σχεδιάζοντας πάντα με ρεαλισμό. Το συνολικό κόστος των ενεργειών μας με βάση τη Στρατηγική υπολογίζεται στα 3 δις ευρώ, τα οποία θα καλυφθούν από εθνικούς και κοινοτικούς πόρους καθώς και από τη συμμετοχή του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Ο σύμβουλος που έχουμε προσλάβει με διαγωνισμό, εργάζεται ήδη προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. -Η πρώτη ικανοποίηση για την ανακοίνωση της Στρατηγικής μας, ήρθε από την Κομισιόν. Χωρίς καμιά προσυνεννόηση, συνεχάρη δημόσια την ελληνική κυβέρνηση για τις εξαγγελίες της.»

Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Δημόσιας Διοίκησης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης, κ. Βασίλειος Ανδρονόπουλος αναφέρθηκε στην έννοια της χρηστής Διακυβέρνησης που αποτελεί στρατηγικό στόχο του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών “Διοικητική Μεταρρύθμιση”.

Όπως τόνισε ο κ. Ανδρονόπουλος, « Η Τοπική Διακυβέρνηση έχει νόημα στο βαθμό που οι κεντρικές πολιτικές εφαρμόζονται με όρους αποτελεσματικότητας και ποιότητας στο τοπικό επίπεδο. Εκεί δηλαδή που ο πολίτης έχει την άμεση επαφή και σχέση του με το Κράτος. Κατά συνέπεια οι Οργανισμοί Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης (ΟΤΑ) αποτελούν έναν από τους τρεις (3) σημαντικούς κρίκους σχεδιασμού και εφαρμογής των δημόσιων πολιτικών μαζί με το περιφερειακό και κεντρικό επίπεδο. Μέχρι πρόσφατα από τους πόρους των διαρθρωτικών ταμείων, οι ΟΤΑ ωφελήθηκαν αλλά με έναν στατικό τρόπο.

Τους δόθηκε δηλαδή η δυνατότητα να βελτιώσουν τις υποδομές τους και να χρησιμοποιήσουν τις νέες τεχνολογίες για τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών. Αυτό όμως, δεν συνοδεύτηκε από τις αναγκαίες διοικητικές και οργανωτικές παρεμβάσεις που θα ενδυνάμωναν την ικανότητά τους να ασκήσουν αποτελεσματικά το έργο τους. Αυτό επιδιώκει να επιτύχει το Επιχειρησιακό Πρόγραμμα “Διοικητική Μεταρρύθμιση” και ιδιαίτερα μέσα από τα μεγάλα έργα που έχουν συμφωνηθεί με την Κεντρική Ένωση Δήμων και Κοινοτήτων (ΚΕΔΚΕ)».

Κλείνοντας το χαιρετισμό του, ο κ. Ανδρονόπουλος επεσήμανε ότι προσπάθειες, όπως το Forum Ευρυζωνικότητας, συμβάλλουν στην ευαισθητοποίηση και την καλύτερη προετοιμασία των ΟΤΑ για την πληρέστερη ανταπόκρισή τους στις επερχόμενες απαιτήσεις σε σχέση με την εισαγωγή και εφαρμογή διοικητικών αλλαγών.

Ο Ειδικός Γραμματέας Ψηφιακού Σχεδιασμού, Καθηγητής Βασίλειος Ασημακόπουλος επεσήμανε ότι η Ειδική Γραμματεία Ειδικού Σχεδιασμού ενδιαφέρεται να ακούσει και να καταγράψει τις ιδέες και τις προτάσεις, όπως θα ολοκληρωθούν και θα οριστικοποιηθούν από τις εργασίες του Forum, ώστε να γίνουν ενδεχομένως μέρος της Ψηφιακής Στρατηγικής για την ευρυζωνικότητα, για τα επόμενα έτη.

Όπως δήλωσε ο κ. Ασημακόπουλος «Θέλουμε να ενσωματώσουμε ενδεχόμενες δράσεις που θα προκύψουν από το Forum Eυρυζωνικότητας στις δράσεις που ήδη σχεδιάζουμε, γιατί μας ενδιαφέρει μία πραγματικά ποιοτική ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας. Για την Ειδική Γραμματεία Ψηφιακού Σχεδιασμού, ποιοτική ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας σημαίνει περισσότεροι πολίτες να αποκτούν πρόσβαση και να αξιοποιούν τα νέα μέσα για να απελευθερώσουν τη δημιουργικότητά τους.

Σημαίνει ακόμη επιχειρήσεις που αντιλαμβάνονται τα οφέλη και που βελτιώνουν την παραγωγικότητά τους και τις πωλήσεις τους, αξιοποιώντας την ευρυζωνικότητα. Αν η ποιοτική ευρυζωνικότητα περιοριστεί για άλλη μία φορά, όπως στο παρελθόν, σε συζητήσεις για ταχύτητες σύνδεσης και σε υποδομές-υποδομές-υποδομές, τότε μπορεί να έχουμε πετύχει κάποιο θετικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά θα είναι για άλλη μία φορά θετικό αποτέλεσμα για τους λίγους και όχι για όλους.»

O Πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ, Καθηγητής Νικήτας Αλεξανδρίδης, κατά την εισαγωγική του ομιλία χαρακτήρισε το 2007, κομβική χρονιά για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα. Ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης αναφέρθηκε στην σημαντική πρόοδο που έχει σημειωθεί, επισημαίνοντας παράλληλα ότι παρά τις σημαντικές προσπάθειες, έχουμε ακόμα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας μέχρι να καλυφθεί η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει από τις πιο προηγμένες αγορές.

Επιπλέον, τόνισε: «Η επιδίωξη αυτή, θεωρούμε, ότι είναι πολυδιάστατατη και δεν εξαντλείται μόνο σε δίκτυα υποδομής και σε αριθμούς συνδρομητών. Απαιτεί (1) εφαρμογές που θα δώσουν χρήσιμο και ελκυστικό περιεχόμενο στην ευρυζωνικότητα, (2) νέες δεξιότητες από τους πολίτες, από τις επιχειρήσεις και από τον κρατικό μηχανισμό και (3) νέα επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα και νέες πολιτικές. Και κυρίως, βέβαια, απαιτεί τη συμβολή όλων μας, της Πολιτείας με τα συντεταγμένα της όργανα, του επιχειρηματικού κόσμου, των τοπικών κοινοτήτων και των κοινωνικών φορέων.

Στο πλαίσιο του Forum Eυρυζωνικότητας έγινε, τους τελευταίους 8 μήνες, μια γιγάντια προσπάθεια να συγκεντρωθούν και να συντονιστούν οι εκπρόσωποι των φορέων που ανταποκρίθηκαν στην πρόσκληση μας. Περισσότερα από 80 άτομα από 30 διαφορετικούς φορείς συνέβαλαν στο διάλογο αυτό, μέσα από τακτικές συναντήσεις των Ομάδων και μέσα από συνεισφορές σε Κείμενα Εργασίας. Τις ιδέες και προτάσεις που έχουμε ήδη συγκεντρώσει και οι οποίες θα εμπλουτιστούν ακόμη περισσότερο με την ευκαιρία της σημερινής ημερίδας, θα τις θέσουμε υπόψη όλων των εμπλεκομένων φορέων, των συντεταγμένων οργάνων της Πολιτείας, των τοπικών αρχών, των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων και των κοινωνικών φορέων. Ελπίζουμε ότι αυτές θα συμβάλουν στη διαμόρφωση των κατάλληλων πολιτικών και δράσεων και στην περαιτέρω κινητοποίηση όλων μας ώστε να προχωρήσουμε ακόμη ταχύτερα.»

Οι Παρουσιάσεις και οι ομιλίες είναι διαθέσιμες στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ και συγκεκριμένα:
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...rogramma4.html


Πηγή: http://www.broadband.gr/opencms/sites/B ... ws080226b/
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: τηλ. 210 615 1011, κα Δήμητρα Νικολακοπούλου, Τμήμα Δημοσίων Σχέσεων, e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## dti

> Οι Παρουσιάσεις και οι ομιλίες είναι διαθέσιμες στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ και συγκεκριμένα:
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...rogramma4.html


To url δεν ανοίγει έτσι όπως έχει γραφεί...

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> 
> Οι Παρουσιάσεις και οι ομιλίες είναι διαθέσιμες στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ και συγκεκριμένα:
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...rogramma4.html
> 
> 
> To url δεν ανοίγει έτσι όπως έχει γραφεί...


http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EETT/N ... amma4.html

----------


## nikpanGR

video απο το γεγονός ftp://ftp.infosat.awmn/downloads/AWMN_E ... 2_2008.avi

----------


## socrates

Στην Ημερίδα συμμετείχαμε και εμείς ως AWMN χάρη στην παρουσία μας στις συζητήσεις που έγιναν στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ στα πλαίσια της Ομάδας Εργασίας 5 "Πολιτικές προώθησης της ευρυζωνικότητας"

Η όλη ημερίδα όπου παρουσιάστηκαν τα αποτελέσματα του forum προσωπικά μου άφησε ανάμεικτα συναισθήματα και συνειδητοποίησα για άλλη μια φορά πόσο δαιδαλώδες είναι το θέμα της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα σε κεντρικό - πολιτικό επίπεδο.

Υπάρχουν στεγανά που οδηγούν σε αδιέξοδα και για να αλλάξει κάτι θα πρέπει οι πολιτικοί μας να *τολμήσουν* ριζικές αλλαγές όπως έχουν κάνει και άλλες χώρες πολύ πιο συντηρητικές από την δικιά μας. Σαν βασικό όχημα στο να ξεπεράσουμε τα όποια προβλήματα τέθηκε ο ανταγωνισμός στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Συγκεκριμένα "ανταγωνισμός και στις υποδομές" όπως αναφέρθηκε (αν και υπήρχαν αρκετές φωνές που ζήταγαν καλύτερη αξιοποίηση των υπάρχοντων και των νέων υποδομών που θα φτιαχτούν από εδώ και πέρα). Εκεί υπάρχει φυσικά η κόντρα εναλλακτικών και ΟΤΕ με διαιτητή την ΕΕΤΤ. Φυσικά αν αναλογιστούμε ποιος μπορεί να φτιάξει τις απαραίτητες υποδομές (ιδιαίτερα στην περιφέρεια) μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε και ποιος αξιώνει τον ρόλο του πραγματικού ρυθμιστή του παιχνιδιού. Ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση μου έκανε η πρόταση του Καθηγητή κ. Μπούρα (γνωστός από παλιότερη ημερίδα στον Πύργο Ηλείας) που έβαλε στο τραπέζι πρόταση γαι διαχωρισμό υπηρεσιών και υποδομών σχετικά με τον δεσπόζον τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα και σημαντική συμμετοχή του κράτους στην διαχείριση των υποδομών.

... κάτι σαν μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα δηλαδή αφoύ από την μία έχουμε κάτι σαν μονοπώλιο και από την άλλη έναν όχι τόσο καλό διαχειριστή  :: 

Εμείς στα δικά μας (αφού ποσοτικά τουλάχιστον πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι είμαστε σαν σταγόνα στον Ωκεανό) αναφερθήκαμε ότι πρέπει να δοθεί σημασία και στο πως η ευρυζωνικότητα φτάνει στο απλό πολίτη. Ο ίδιος ο πολίτης μπορεί να βρει λύσεις (εμείς είμαστε μία από αυτές) αλλά είναι καιρός οι ίδιοι οι Δήμοι που δικαιωματικά μπορούν να ζητήσουν να υπάρχει καλύτερη μεταξύ τους διασύνδεση με σταθερές ευρυζωνικές υποδομές να στραφούν και να αξιοποιήσουν τις όποιες δυνατότητες δίνονται. Σημαντική προϋπόθεση βέβαια είναι να γίνει προσεχτική και οικολογική χρήση της μπάντας που είναι δημόσιο αγαθό. Σε αυτό θα μας βρουν σύμμαχους και με χαρά θα εκπαιδεύσουμε τους επόμενους ευρυζωνοποιημένους.

----------


## commando

Η τερμα αριστερα φαινεται καλο αλλα δεν εχει αναλυση παιζει καμμια φωτο.  ::  
Ωραια ολα οσα επιπωθηκαν και οσα θα ειπωθουν και το 2009-10-11-12-13-14 κλπ
Βασικα εγω σαν πιο μαχητικος θαλεγα ...σημερα η ΕΕ εχωσε αλλο ενα δις ευρω προστιμο στην Μicrosoft μακαρι να ηθελαν και να μπορουσαν τα εθνικα συνδικατα και μονοπωλια να κανουν τον ΟΤΕ να πληρωσει τα δικα του προστιμα.
Η ευρυζωνικοτητα θελει φραγκα, FFTH και ολιγον wireless ετσι για ποιοτητα mobility.
Μεσα σε 1 μηνα με οσα χρωστα ο ΟΤΕ οπως προσταζει το ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ το προβλημα λυνεται,αλλα βεβαια αν δεν φανε μερικες επιτροπες και επιτροπαρχες με τις γραμματειες τους μαζι μερικα ευρω ακομα δεν θα βαλουμε μυαλο.
Ας πληρωσουμε σαν καλα κοροιδα τις εξοδους και τις γουνες τους.

----------


## bedazzled

> Η ευρυζωνικοτητα θελει φραγκα, FFTH και ολιγον wireless ετσι για ποιοτητα mobility.


+++
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όλες οι νέες επιδοτήσεις πάνε για fibers πλέον, όσοι φάγανε με το WiFi φάγανε, δεν έχει άλλο! Να τα ακούνε μερικοί που περιμένουν λουκάνικα από WiFi...

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Η ευρυζωνικοτητα θελει φραγκα, FFTH και ολιγον wireless ετσι για ποιοτητα mobility.
> 
> 
> +++
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όλες οι νέες επιδοτήσεις πάνε για fibers πλέον, όσοι φάγανε με το WiFi φάγανε, δεν έχει άλλο! Να τα ακούνε μερικοί που περιμένουν λουκάνικα από WiFi...


Παντως και του χρονου στην πιτα λουκανικα θα εχουμε στανταρ...ασχετο  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Κάτι είναι κι αυτό.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Η Συνέχεια και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν εχθές στο παράλληλο forum με το 3ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ. 

Ήταν παράλληλα με την 2η ενότητα του Συνεδρίου και συμμετείχαν εκπρόσωποι από όλες τις ομάδες 1,2,3 4 και 5

Οι πρώτες ομάδες φάνηκαν λίγο επιφυλακτικές στο αν θέλουν να συνεχίσουν την προσπάθεια περαιτέρω μιας και όλοι βλέπουν με απογοήτευση ότι πολύ λίγες προτάσεις από ΜΚΟ υλοποιούνται η φτάνουν σε στάδια υλοποίησης ενώ η χρηματοδότηση έρχεται με το σταγονόμετρο.

Η γενικότερη ιδέα ήταν ότι, ναι μαζέψαμε ιδέες, ναι ωραίες είναι οι ώρες που φάγαμε στην διαβούλευση, ναι θα συμμετέχουμε με ότι δυνάμεις έχουμε όλοι, αλλά ITS TIME TO ACT!!!!!

Το ποιο πιθανό είναι να βγει μια λίστα με αρμοδιότητες και προτεραιότητες έτσι ώστε να περάσουμε στην συμμετοχή και στην πράξη αυτών που προτείναμε.

Είναι μια ευχάριστη εξέλιξη από μια μεριά but We will see

To be continued...  ::

----------


## papashark

Να παρακαλέσω να δημοσιευτεί το κείμενο που ανάγνωσε ο εκπρόσωπος μας ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν υπάρχει... ότι ήταν να δώσουμε το δώσαμε (και είναι παραπάνω) και ότι είναι να μας δώσουν ΘΑ μας το δώσουν. Ηταν συζήτηση στα πλαίσια ok that was nice.....Whats NEXT?  ::  
Πραγματικά τι δεν κατάλαβες?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Δεν υπάρχει... ότι ήταν να δώσουμε το δώσαμε (και είναι παραπάνω) και ότι είναι να μας δώσουν ΘΑ μας το δώσουν. Ηταν συζήτηση στα πλαίσια ok that was nice.....Whats NEXT?  
> Πραγματικά τι δεν κατάλαβες?


Δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι είπατε ?

Πες ότι θέλουμε καλοπροαίρετε να σας πούμε καμιά ιδέα επάνω σε αυτά που λέγατε, πες ότι έχουμε κάποιες διαφωνίες, να μην ξέρουμε ?

Δεν έχετε εκπροσώπηση εν λευκό....

----------


## acoul

> Δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι είπατε ?


αν ήθελες να ξέρεις γιατί δεν πήγες;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι είπατε ?
> 
> 
> αν ήθελες να ξέρεις γιατί δεν πήγες;


ακόμα ένα σούπερ επιχείρημα.....

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


μια ζωή στην ασφάλεια της κερκίδας και του γιουχαρίσματος παρέα με μπιντάζλ και άλλους φαν του χώρου ...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει... ότι ήταν να δώσουμε το δώσαμε (και είναι παραπάνω) και ότι είναι να μας δώσουν ΘΑ μας το δώσουν. Ηταν συζήτηση στα πλαίσια ok that was nice.....Whats NEXT?  
> Πραγματικά τι δεν κατάλαβες? 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι είπατε ?
> 
> Πες ότι θέλουμε καλοπροαίρετε να σας πούμε καμιά ιδέα επάνω σε αυτά που λέγατε, πες ότι έχουμε κάποιες διαφωνίες, να μην ξέρουμε ?
> ...


Μεταξύ μας τώρα. ακριβώς από πάνω είναι αυτά που έχουμε πει εδώ και καιρό. Μια συνάντηση μεταξύ όλων των ομάδων (διότι συναντιόμασταν μεμονωμένα η κάθε ομάδα) ήταν και λίγο μπλα μπλα. Δεν αναφέρθηκαν οι προτάσεις ούτε μας εδόθη κάποιο συνολικό κείμενο . Αυτό θα γίνει αργότερα (μάλλον). Είπαμε .. μια συζήτηση ήταν που πάμε που θα πάμε. Κάνεις σαν να μην ξέρεις πως δουλεύουν αυτά ή κάνεις σαν να μην ξέρεις τι λέω γενικά.

Βλέπεις να έχουμε πρόβλημα να δημοσιεύουμε τις διαβουλεύσεις?

Acoul να σημειώσω ότι το παράλληλο forum ανακοινώθηκε στους συμμετέχοντες το Σάββατο και αν δεν το έπαιρνα μυρουδιά στο lobby μπορεί να μην ήμουν εκεί. 
Γνώμη μου... πρόχειρο... bad move... σχεδόν "ύποπτα" Prive αφού πολλοί είχαμε συμμετάσχει (Τα παιδιά από το ADSLgr ήταν να μην έρθουν την Κυριακή αλλά με την ανακοίνωση του forum το Σαββάτο ήρθαν και εχθές). Να θεωρήσω ότι όποιος γυρίζει μυρίζει και καλά που ήμασταν εκεί... Μάλλον το έκαναν σε στιλ όποιος είναι εδώ μάλλον συμμετέχει και ενδιαφέρεται.... άρα και είναι καλεσμένος. Δεν ξέρω πάντως ήταν λίγο αναπάντεχο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ευχάριστο η αδιάφορο

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Μαζεεεεεεεεεεεύτεεεεεεεεεεε τον!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

(edit: δεν αναφέρομαι στους mods, αλλιώς θα το ανέφερα ρητά @mods, αλλά γενικά...)

----------

